# Does willowgarth have any sister tugs



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

does willowgarth have any sister tugs.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

The 1960's Willow had a sister called the 'Hazelgarth' if that is the era you are asking about.

Jim


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

*jim*

no sorry, i think she was built in 1989 by Richards shipbuilders and is i think still in service with svitzer marine.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

tony Allard said:


> no sorry, i think she was built in 1989 by Richards shipbuilders and is i think still in service with svitzer marine.



She is something of a hybrid and was a development of the Eldergarth, Rowangarth, Oakgarth and Yewgarth and also has some of the features of the Maria Isabel and Maria Luisa II sisters built for the company in the late 80's

Bill


----------



## vincent simmonds (Jul 12, 2008)

know i see how she looks so wrone


----------



## Willowgarth (May 7, 2009)

I understand the Willowgarth was originally concieved for some sort of joint venture with Weismuller and was designed by them. The project did not materalise and Cory had it built for themselves. They found they could save £22,000 on her build by having both props turning right hand which, in my opinion, spoilt her. Cheers, Fred


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

It was the MARIA ISABEL and MARIA LUISA II sisters built by Cochrane that were started as the joint venture but taken fully by Cory.
As stated above WILLOWGARTH was a development of ELDER ROWAN OAK YEWGARTHs with aspects of the MARIA's thrown in. Originally built with a closed stern she was altered for pipeline working off west Africa (Angola I think).

All this is contained in my book CORY TOWAGE published 2000 by the World Ship Society just as the group was sold to Wijsmuller.

Bill


----------



## Willowgarth (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bill, I helped plan the layout of Rowan and Elder but I only did the wheelhouse on Willowgarth. Excellent book by the way, it has helped me on a few paintings. 
Fred


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Fred. Satisfaction is what I aim for. Currently finishing Adsteam UK Ltd group as an electronic PDF book on CD. 680 pages at present as it contains so many ancestral fleets.

United Towing and their ancestry
Alexandra and their associated / acquired fleets
Alexandra (London) and their ancestry
through to HoSmith then Adsteam. Ended with sale to 2007 Svitzer. Around 800 vessels detailed. B&W, and colour images and some plans.

Hopefull ready early next month

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Cochranelad (Jun 25, 2010)

I was shipyard outfit manager at cochranes, as well as commissioning engineer up until about a year ago the Maria Luisa 11 was working in Curacao but since replaced by new tonnage not sure where she is now probably in the caribbena with KK towing


----------



## David W (Apr 10, 2008)

Cochranelad said:


> I was shipyard outfit manager at cochranes, as well as commissioning engineer up until about a year ago the Maria Luisa 11 was working in Curacao but since replaced by new tonnage not sure where she is now probably in the caribbena with KK towing


It would appear she is now St Vincent flagged,
managed by Svitzer Caribbean Ltd. Miami, FL. USA.	
Owner Svitzer Americas Ltd. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


----------

